

Yahoo Mail fucking sucks - henning

Um, we pay for a small business Yahoo email account. In other words we are dependent on Yahoo email for running our business. This is not my decision at all.<p>And it has been fucking down all morning. Why isn't Mike Arrington or whoever on this the way he usually is? Is web mail not interesting?
======
webwright
Sorry, but welcome to technology. Gmail has been sporadic for me. Firefox
crashes periodically on this machine, but not my box at home. I've bought
games that I can NEVER get to work on any computer. When I plug in my iPhone
via USB, Photoshop opens. Back when I actually worked at a big company, the
Exchange server acted up from time to time. Google Analytics just admitted to
losing some data, but they think they can recover it. Amazon was down for a
big swath of time recently.

Yahoo being down for a single morning is not news, and should not come as a
surprise- serving up email at that volume is complex. It being down frequently
is another story. Is it?

I'm sure if you ever spin up a startup, your first technology catastrophe and
resultant unscheduled downtime will cure you of your desire to see an angry
mob when stuff like this happens.

~~~
wumi
Or, he could just have his company switch to Google Apps.

~~~
catone
Google Apps has had outages, too. It won't change anything. Everything has
outages. The difference -- if there is one -- might be in an SLA that might
give you some money back if there is an outage. I have no idea what the terms
are for Google Apps vs. Yahoo! Email.... I'm just sayin', everything goes down
eventually...

~~~
misterbwong
You said the magic letters - SLA. This is why some companies pay big bucks for
outsourced email. They guarantee a % uptime and if the provider doesn't meet
it, I believe that you have legal grounds to sue for damages and disruption to
business.

Honestly, if email is _that_ critical to you, you're going to have to pay for
it.

~~~
diego
They usually offer a money-back guarantee if they fail to meet the % uptime,
but I don't know of any provider who would absolutely guarantee uptime and
risk a lawsuit for not complying. I'm curious to know if there are some like
that.

------
okeumeni
Wrong choice of words; I don’t think you must use such language to express
your frustration.

I agree with you Yahoo mail service is bad I switched service a while ago and
will stay far from it as long as possible.

~~~
AndyKelley
I thought it was humorous. Sometimes you have to express your raw feelings
with crude words :)

~~~
Andys
WE'LL DO IT LIVE

~~~
mattmaroon
If I could upmod you 10x, I would sir. Must be a lot of O'Reilly fans here.

------
tzury
Hey You, have a problem with Yahoo! talk to them. What on earth could one of
us help you fix a problem at yahoo data center? Let alone cursing.

What happened to this site?

------
noodle
its probably not news because its known to be a sub-par product, with sub-par
customer service.

newsflash: dog bites man, sky is blue, yahoo mail is crappy. news at 10 for
full stories.

i suggest using this downtime as a foil to convince someone to bite the bullet
and switch to gmail or something else.

------
figured
Yahoo mail hasn't been down once for me today. I think the "outage" isn't as
wide spread as you think. Have you checked your firewall?

~~~
henning
I don't get a DNS error.

We can still check two of our accounts (the most important ones).

I get an HTML page with the text:

    
    
        Sorry, the page you requested was not found.
    
        Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the Yahoo! home page or look through a list of Yahoo!'s online services. Also, you may find what you're looking for if you try searching below.
    

That doesn't seem like a firewall/networking problem on our end.

~~~
jey
I don't understand why the parent post is downvoted to -6.

~~~
zain
His code tag makes the page super super wide.

~~~
nertzy
Setting a CSS width and overflow-x:scroll on code blocks would fix the problem
quickly.

------
dhimes
FWIW, Yahoo mail was a little slow for me but worked. I have had success with
them overall.

I switched to Yahoo as my host from an inexpensive provider because of a bad
experience I had with shared hosting. I was apparently sharing a server with a
very bad spammer, and got my email blocked by _Comcast_. Not a small part of
the market (and owner of my personal email, for that matter).

When I called for help, other provider said they're talking to Comcast but
being more or less ignored, and that it was ultimately my problem to get
Comcast to let my mail pass.

Uh, no.

Now, if that happens again I have the power of Yahoo to put pressure on
Comcast (or whatever) to let my mail pass.

As for a host, I'm disappointed by the lack of tools (latest php, latest
mySQL, python, etc), available.

But I've been a desktop app guy, so it hasn't hit me yet. However, my latest
market survey is indicating my model may need to change a bit.

------
icey
I know the squeaky wheel gets the grease and all that; but shouldn't you be
complaining to Yahoo, instead of us?

------
pmikal
I have been having problems with my paid Yahoo account for months now. Can't
search my own email. I call support, they reset the settings, it's fixed for a
day or two, then it breaks... hit repeat. And all these new error codes. When
did Yahoo mail ever need an error code?! Garbage!

------
Kuya-Dan
Absolutely Yahoo Mail sucks ... and big time!! For about the past 48 hours, I
haven't been able to get my (Yahoo Mail) email there. It's March 9th 2009 as I
compose this...

This small box (blue background...white text) appears and says Loading...

And nothing happens! Using Yahoo Mail help is a complete waste of time! Why
doesn't somebody at Yahoo get their head out of that place where the sun
doesn't shine and fix this problem??? It's perfectly obvious that the problem
is with Yahoo Mail...

------
billroberts
I used it for a week or two earlier this year - even when it was up it could
take a couple of hours for a message to be delivered. I don't use it any more.

------
asdflkj
This does not gratify one's intellectual curiosty.

In fact, the majority of articles that make it to the front page don't, and
from now on I'll be posting this in reply to each of them.

------
wenbert
hmmmm i never had problems with Yahoomail. i am using the free one for almost
10 years now. being a poweruser is nice. i can attach 20MB ^_^

------
ajbatac
Webmail is definitely interesting. In fact, news all over the net today are
about webmail/webmail tools (Xoopit/Zenbe).

By the way, welcome to the Internet.
<http://www.veryfunnyads.com/index.html?id=25575>

------
stillmotion
And you wonder why Yahoo is falling to pieces. Just one of many aspects that
is causing its downfall.

------
daniel-cussen
Though Yahoo mail looks like a web app, it is a dinosaur that is genetically
very far removed from modern web apps. It's the coelocanth of web 2.0, and
therefore does not fall under techcrunch's radar.

~~~
andrewparker
Yahoo Mail is based on Oddpost, which is the granddaddy of sweet AJAX web 2.0
apps. Not only is Oddpost not far removed from today's web apps, it's
generally a key source of inspiration for many of the AJAX techniques used
today.

